# About to take the Plunge



## CycloneGoat (Apr 16, 2007)

Small intro first...

23 here just out of college and into the real world and got me an 04 GTO with some goodies already on it. Have a history driving a 91 vette with street mods and our saturday morning driveway is packed with 71 and 00 SS Camaros, 99 Trans am, 71 pantera, Grand National, 2 96 vettes, and now a 72 Cuda...so I'm tired of not having fun with a practical Explorer...so I put an end to it with this new toy.

Getting my 04 M6 GTO here on monday for a killer deal and am looking to spend $750 or so from my tax refund on a mod or two. I've done some peeking around and am interested in what people have to say about The Flowmaster American Thunder and Magnaflow Exhaust systems. My brother and law has an 00 SS with Magnaflow and swears by it for LS1 engines...and have heard less than impressive things about Flowmasters on LS1 engines. Looking for more input...The 71 Camaro we have has a custom Flowmaster setup that sounds incredibly good...but that's a whole 'nother ballpark...

The GTO already has 243 LS6 heads, LS6 intake, LS6 cam, JBA shortys, and a LPE CAI. So I'm looking to complete the air flow at the rear. Not willing to go LT's as I need to remain CA smog legal..but want to do Cat Back...

Thoughts from you Cali guys?


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I have Magnaflow on my 05 M6 I know the LS2 is a bit different from the LS1 but i would go with Magnaflow


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Exhaust*

I have the Magnaflow.
However, I am going to being putting on Kooks LT
soon


----------

